# transmission oil poll



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

SO, For those of us with EVs, a poll:

1) What kind of transmission do you have (transaxle, standard, automatic, direct drive, rubber bands, etc) and...

5 speed transaxle, stick shift, no clutch.

2) What kind of oil are you using in it?

Stock setup calls for 40w engine oil. That is what I use, as it protects the 
syncros during warm weather. No problem with winter.


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

1) What kind of transmission do you have (transaxle, standard, automatic, direct drive, rubber bands, etc) and...

5 speed manual transmission no clutch

2) What kind of oil are you using in it?

10W 40 Amsoil all synthetic and about 1.5 Quarts

R Agee


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

madderscience said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> SO, For those of us with EVs, a poll:
> 
> ...


A suggestion,

Do a bit of research and find out which lubricant (synthetic or mineral based) is recommendid by either the OEM or the lubricant manufacturer.

The correct additive package is just as important as the correct viscosity. The right selection will help get maximum performance as well as longevity.

Many transmissions use special metals in their syncro rings. The wrong lubricant WILL change the friction point of those components and ruin them.

Most speciality lubricant manufacturers maintain a web site where you can find the the recommended lubricant for your component.

Have a good one


----------



## HotRodder (Jan 30, 2009)

Standard shift Transaxle with flywheel/clutch. Mitsubishi Eclipse. One bottle of STP and the rest 30 wt motor oil. I rarely use the clutch and it shifts fine so far. Don


----------



## 86Honda (Apr 15, 2009)

SO, For those of us with EVs, a poll:

1) What kind of transmission do you have (transaxle, standard, automatic, direct drive, rubber bands, etc) and...

Manual 6 speed (4WD with superlow) with clutch.

2) What kind of oil are you using in it?

Mobil 1 synthetic


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

4 Speed Manual VW Transaxle with Clutch
Stock wt trans oil. Not sure as it still has the oil that was in it when I purchased it. I will be converting to synthetic trans oil and it will be a lighter viscosity. 

So far so good.

Pete : )


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

1) What kind of transmission do you have (transaxle, standard, automatic, direct drive, rubber bands, etc)
Manual 6 Speed

2) What kind of oil are you using in it?
Synthetic 5-30


----------



## AlterPower (Sep 5, 2008)

1) What Kind: 1993 Ford/Mitsubishi 5 speed manual with clutch.

2) Oil: ATF


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Originally listened to people saying to use synthetic in the Ranger's transmission.

I ended up putting some synthetic blend in it and it shifted like crap.

Later found out it uses tansmission fluid and went with OEM recommendations. Shifts smoother and won't use anything else.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

SO, For those of us with EVs, a poll:

1) What kind of transmission do you have (transaxle, standard, automatic, direct drive, rubber bands, etc) and...

2) What kind of oil are you using in it?

5 spd, with clutch. ATF


----------

